# St John's Wort and 5-HTP



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Thoughts or experiences on either of these?


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

5-HTP didn't do anything for me, and in retrospect I doubt it can be useful.. just eat more tryptophan containing foods.
SJW on the other hand I haven't tried, and think is worth the try.
I'll be trying quality SJW+Ginkgo soon as a combo, for they both contain Amentoflavone, which is an opioid receptor antagonist, which can be beneficial to DP/DR.
Anyhow; I'm also interested in what experiences people have with SJW. Haven't been able to find much about people using it for DP.
SJW in particular is interesting because it has quite a wide pharmacological effect, and is not limited to SSRI action.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

odisa said:


> 5-HTP didn't do anything for me, and in retrospect I doubt it can be useful.. just eat more tryptophan containing foods.
> SJW on the other hand I haven't tried, and think is worth the try.
> I'll be trying quality SJW+Ginkgo soon as a combo, for they both contain Amentoflavone, which is an opioid receptor antagonist, which can be beneficial to DP/DR.
> Anyhow; I'm also interested in what experiences people have with SJW. Haven't been able to find much about people using it for DP.
> SJW in particular is interesting because it has quite a wide pharmacological effect, and is not limited to SSRI action.


What is it's pharmacological effect, exactly? I've read different things.


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm taking SJW (Hypericum Performatum) for almost 3 months. I can say I feel better in general. I can communicate/interact more easily, and feel more comfortable and happy around people. I'm taking flower essences also, so I dont know if these effects are due to SWJ only.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Swansea: Never fully trust wiki, but here you go, as a basic reference: SJW Pharmacology, Hyperforin Pharmacology, Hypericin Pharmacology.

Andre: Thanks for sharing. Don't know exactly what you mean by flower essences though..

Anyway; turns out that most standardized SJW and Ginkgo products probably don't contain any significant amounts of Amentoflavone, but I'm still eager to try them. Should be here next week.


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Odisa, these are flower essences:

http://journey4wellness.abmp.com/bach_flower_essence_bottles.jpg


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

I see.. highly diluted stuff? Personally I doubt that these pose confounding variables to the effects you're experiencing.
Have you tried skipping the flower essences for (a) day(s)?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2013)

My mum was a herbalist, and I've been taking SJW for years. It's a genuine anti-depressant (prescribed in Germany), but gentler than prescription medication.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2013)

5-htp is good to, I took it for quite a while and found it calming


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

5htp helps me with panic,nothing for the dp

though


----------



## ZweilousRage (May 31, 2016)

5-HTP so far has made me focus on the stomach cramps that I get when I take it.


----------



## AlexDAK (Jan 17, 2011)

I had insomnia and agitation with 5-HTP and terrible depression with SJW.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Saint-Johns Wort made me feel worse, I felt pretty numb and detached on it. 5-HTP, I'm not sure, it may have helped or it may have been a placebo effect.


----------

